# Overall match rating and grade of Night 1 at WrestleMania 38



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll just pick apart the event tbh can't be bothered rating the full shows anymore.

-Logan Paul can definitely go in the ring if he ever wanted to be a full time wrestler, Forget Bad Bunny lol Logan clowns him out there.

-Cody Rhodes/Seth Rollins had the best finish and it's great to a familiar face back without his wife at least.

-Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch was the best overall quality match with a satisfying result.

-Stone Cold Steve Austin is the moment no matter what you say, Oh Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll just re-post my ratings from the live thread here.

Pretty fun night all things considered.

*Nakamura/Boogs vs Usos* - The tag opener I didn't care for. Boogs was injured but even before that, I had no interest in it going in. Unfortunate what happened to Boogs, hope he gets well soon.
*Rating: **

McIntyre vs Corbin* - Another match I didn't care for and came off like filler. The match itself was decent, but this rendition of Corbin hasn't worked for me. McIntyre has also fell off pretty dramatically compared to where he was at, that's what happens when the main event scene is dominated by one guy. Drew hit a dope-looking plancha over the top rope and the kicking out of Corbi's finisher I guess was a cool spot given how protected it was, but the match did nothing for me.
*Rating: **3/4

Mysterios vs Logan Paul/Miz* - This was fun. Logan Paul put on a really nice performance. Not on the level of Bad Bunny but he bust out some impressive moves here. Dominik didn't look too bad either. Mix turning at the end was random as hell though.
*Rating: ***1/4

Becky vs Bianca Belair* - This is where the show started to pick up for me. This was incredible. Both women killed it. There were nice shows of strength and technical wrestling here with plenty of near falls that came off well. This was their best match yet and probably MOTN. It was either this or the Cody/Rollins match. I was thinking Becky would win after getting her hair cut, so was surprised to see her lose here. Becky and Bianca delivered HUGE tonight.
*Rating: ****1/2

Cody vs Rollins* - What a fuckin moment. Cody is back in WWE. Same entrance, same attire, same everything from AEW. Glad they didn't change anything because there's no reason to. The match itself started off slow but REALLY picked up and turned into something special. Seth Rollins is a phenomenal worker as is Cody. Looking forward to Cody's main event run in WWE.
*Rating: ****1/2

Charlotte vs Rousey - *Not a good match but serviceable, their SSeries match was much better. Rousey comes back just to job to Charlotte who has been given everything.
*Rating: ***

Austin vs KO: *Definitely was NOT expecting a match here. Glad we got one, because hearing that bell ring was a beautiful thing. Another incredible moment and performance from Austin, a guy who is 60 years old and still entertaining like he always has. KO really sold for him. I'm happy that the guy got a spot as huge as this.
*Rating: AUSTIN/10*

Austin actually wrestling a match elevated the show greatly and lifts my rating. My biggest issue was all the downtime. The show went 4 hours and only had 6 matches. The commercials and video packages were highly excessive and they played them all in such excess just to burn time. If you have to burn so much time then just make Mania one night. The show was much better than expected, good thing they scrapped the New Day match. Had a good time tonight, but without Cody leaving AEW and Austin saying yes to a match, tonight could have been a disaster.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## rollinsnation91 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Nakamura/Boogs vs Usos* - Skipped alot except the last few mins. Usos needed that W for the Bloodline storyline to continue .5/5

*McIntyre vs Corbin* - Skipped

*Mysterios vs Logan Paul/Miz* - Fun match and surprising performance by Logan Paul who outperformed the young Mysterio ***/5

*Becky vs Bianca Belair* - Wasnt into it at first but the last few mins sold it for me esp when you knew she's about to win. ****/5

*Cody vs Rollins* - The buildup waiting for his entrance was intense and the moment Cody entered the ring the vibe of the crowd was totally different. Cody & Seth has good chemistry and it was an OK match but the way they did that finish was good.****/5

Charlotte vs Rousey -*Skipped

*Austin vs KO: *Weak reason for SCSA to come back for he's there to basically defend Texas and there wasnt any reason as to why they hated each other. Though it's entertaining, Owens played the crowd and sold the shit out of SA's moves. Another good comeback match though not the best I've seen. ***.5/5
5/
*Overall Grading - 3/5*


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

1. Smackdown Tag Team Championships 5/10
Minus the injury I honestly don't recall much of the match already, very by the numbers from what little I do remember.

2. Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin - 4/10
Dull, I know they've tried to get the crowd hyped for it but this was a bore to get through, it wasn't even terrible which is kind of worse in a way.

3. The Miz & Logan Paul vs. Rey Mysterio & Dominik Mysterio - 5/10
Decent match for what it was but I struggled to get invested.

4. Raw Women's Championship Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair 8/10
A slow start but thankfully after the first few minutes the match improved significantly.

5. Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes 9/10
In terms of a comeback the match was perfect, Cody was over like crazy and both he had Seth are work horses so the match was always going to be good.

6. Smackdown Women's Championship Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey 7/10
This one struggled at first but again picked up as time went on, still not sure about the ending but everything else was pretty decent.

7. The Main Event
The KO Show with special guest Stone Cold Steve Austin - 7/10
Was really not a fan of a segment closing the show but thankfully it turned into a match, basic walk and brawl but the atmosphere proves why Austin never needed to be a Kenny Omega in the ring, fun way to end the show.

I'd give the first night a B+. I really wish I could give it at least an A- but those first three matches were a bit of a slog to sit through. I may change the grade as I had the misfortune of sitting through the 2 hour shit fest that was the pre-show so that made the first three matches drag even more.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SD Tag Titles - **1/2
McIntyre/Corbin - **1/2
Miz-Logan/Mysterios - **3/4
Becky/Bianca - ***3/4
Rollins/Cody - ***1/2
Charlotte/Rousey - **
Austin/Owens - ***1/4

A decent night for in-ring action, but for moments, especially Austin, it truly felt like Wrestlemania. A fun show as a whole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine: 

SD Tag Titles: B = A solid opener and even with the legit injury, they covered it up well enough. Hot, but not too hot to peak the show early. This was fine. 
McIntyre/Corbin: C = Didn't hate it, didn't like it. It existed and ate up time on the show. 
Miz and Logan/The Mysterious: B = This was fun with good heels and Rey Rey bouncing around to good effect. 
Becky/Bianca: B+ = Really really good with a satisfying title change
Rollins/Cody: A = Probably my favorite part of both shows. 
Charlotte/Ronda: D = These two did not click at all. They felt out of sync with each other and the finish reduced the match to a farce. 
Austin/Owens: B+ = It was exactly what people wanted and delivered beyond what was probably expected. Good feelings were had.


----------

